# Questions about supplemental food and hyperactivity



## tmgukcatfan (Feb 16, 2014)

I adopted a female rat (have four neutered boys, too) from a hoarding situation so it is likely she is pregnant. She is young, but I'm not sure of approximate age. For the first couple of days she was quiet, so quiet I began to worry if I'd done the right thing in taking her from the rescue because there she was with her friends. Tonight she was/is quite hyper. I took her out to play and she had fun. Then back in the cage she was hanging from the bars and being very active. Could this be a sign she is getting ready to have babies? This is day 13 of her pregnancy watch. She's not really fat yet, but then I read the post saying they sometimes don't look pregnant until late in the cycle. Another girl from the hoarder had a small litter of six. I took away her hammock just in case...didn't want her to have the babies up there. She has a box and shredded paper. Also...I haven't been able to get her to eat much in the way of supplemental food. Perhaps that will change now that she is more active. It was hard to see her so quiet. I only have cage space for one pregnant girl and they should be alone. I plan on keeping a baby or will adopt another female from the rescue if she doesn't have babies.


----------

